# Reverend Kyle's Video Series for the Amazon Kindle Fire



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I posted this over on XDA, and figured it would make sense to put it here as well.

I thought I would share this with the XDA Kindle Fire Community as well.

I've had my Amazon Kindle Fire for a while now, and I've decided it was time to see what kind of modifications I can load onto it. Since I have a Google Nexus 7 on its way, I imagine that a Kindle Fire loaded up with Jelly Bean might make for a decent comparison tablet. 

In part 1, I started off by rooting my Kindle Fire and installing the Google market, or Play Store on it using the Kindle Fire Utility.

In part 2, I take it a step further by installing Teamwin's TWRP Recovery, and then using it to install Energy's CM9 ROM.

And finally, in part 3, I go for the gusto and load up Hashcode's Jelly Bean ROM. Very slick.

Overall, I am impressed with the Jelly Bean performance on the Kindle Fire, and I look forward to seeing it battle against my Google Nexus 7... once it gets here.

Please direct your comments and questions toward the REVTV Forums. I've created a brand new section specifically for the Amazon Kindle Fire and this new video series.

Watch the entire series here:

http://www.reverendkyle.com/index.php/articles/149-reverend-kyle-s-video-series-for-the-amazon-kindle-fire

Enjoy!


----------



## spartaman (Apr 5, 2012)

I used your videos to root mine and it was totally awesome.

You rock it out.


----------

